# July Turning Challenge - Live Edge Spindle/Endgrain



## Jason Goodrich (Jun 25, 2022)

Let’s try a different challenge for July since the June challenge didn’t work out.

Most people are familiar with live edge bowls. For July’s challenge, try turning something live edge in the spindle or endgrain orientation.

Submit entries by July, 24th.

Here is something I turned this week, basically they are oversized weed pots. The are 4-5” diameter and 8-12” tall. They are made of walnut and they just have a hole drilled with a forstner bit. They are a great decor piece with some dried flowers.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 25, 2022)

Let me try to spin a branchasommat sounds like fun.


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 4, 2022)

Let’s get this contest started. Thanks @Jonkou for the birch logs and idea, though I went with more of a bud vase instead of the super thin stem. May have to give that a go on another piece.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 8, 2022)

Totally missed this over the holiday...

Nice looking form Steve, love the white bark you've kept, nice contrast with the wood. Is that piece dry, or do you expect some warping to occur?


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 9, 2022)

Thanks Tim. I suspect there will be some warping. Hopefully no cracking though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 10, 2022)

Try number one. Piece of cherry driftwood with a bit of burl to it. About 5 inches tall







sanded to 220 and oiled with coconut oil.

was trying for the old glass bottle shape but there is hardly enough wood to see the shape.
Maybe I should have just drilled it and called it a john perry weedpot

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 10, 2022)

Not a very challenging turn, but boy is it handy. One of the mallees, forget which one but likely corrugata





It is a Ruth Niles bottle opener.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 11, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Try number one. Piece of cherry driftwood with a bit of burl to it. About 5 inches tallView attachment 228899View attachment 228900View attachment 228901View attachment 228902sanded to 220 and oiled with coconut oil.View attachment 228903was trying for the old glass bottle shape but there is hardly enough wood to see the shape.
> Maybe I should have just drilled it and called it a john perry weedpot


I like that, well done. I do have to say, though, that "Baby Got Back" ran through my mind when I saw picture 2!  

@Tom Smart, I really like that, too! I've seen that type of opener, but never used one and wondered how well they work. What do you think of it functionally?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 11, 2022)

SENC said:


> @Tom Smart, I really like that, too! I've seen that type of opener, but never used one and wondered how well they work. What do you think of it functionally?


It works great, Henry. And if you have a really nice piece of wood, it can sit on the counter and show off without getting lost in a drawer. I sell quite a few of them.

She also has a can tab puller that works well on those nasty soda or tuna cans. Women like them because it saves their nails. It also works really well to help get those stubborn tops off jars by releasing the pressure or vacuum or whatever holds them on. Just slip it under the rim until the little button on the top pops.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 15, 2022)

Started looking through my pile of Jerry wood (desert wood) that I knew was dry and gnarly, but nothing spoke to me immediately, so took the saw and cut a multiple branch section of Hackberry.

Think I can find a piece of natural edge to keep on this chunk.





Got the outside shaped.









Now to see if I can get it hollowed and keep it one piece.





We have success! Now here's the bad news. No way am I going to have time to let it dry and finish it before the deadline. I'll be away from home from next Tuesday until August first, house and dog sitting, so won't have any time to complete it. Figured I'd throw some pictures up here anyway to maybe encourage others to get something going for the challenge.

Besides, everybody likes pictures, even if they are only process pictures and not final product.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 17, 2022)

Another branchosommat. This is a lilac root ball from a couple years ago. At least this one has a side that provides a view of the outline.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 19, 2022)

Well, I might be able to finish by the deadline now. Unfortunately, Daisy, the 14.5 year old chocolate lab I was going to dog / house sit for the next week and a half died today. Sad, but it was her time. She had bad cataracts, and a rear end that barely worked anymore. She could walk around a little bit if you helped her up, but could not handle steps at all, and, it was five steps to get outside. BIL spent the last 8 months carrying her rear end up and down the stairs everytime she needed to go out.

I feel a little bad saying it, but I'm relieved. It was going to be a nightmare week for me trying to get her up and down the steps 5-6 times a day without injuring myself or her. 

Sad news aside, if I can get the form dried by Saturday, I'll have time to finish by Sunday's deadline.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Jason Goodrich (Jul 23, 2022)

Birdhouse ornament. White oak. I have made quite a few of these, but this was the first time making it two stories.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 23, 2022)

Got it done!

Spalted hackberry, about 10" tall.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 23, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Got it done!
> 
> Spalted hackberry, about 10" tall.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Finish made all the difference in the world! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 23, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Got it done!
> 
> Spalted hackberry, about 10" tall.
> 
> ...


Fun to look at Tim. I’ve had some special trees but none lately. This seems to be one of yours. What a tree!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 23, 2022)

I've been very pleasantly surprised with the wood I've gotten from this tree. Last fall after it had been sitting for a year, it wasn't showing too much promise. What a difference another 6 months have made though. Happy I'm getting as much color as I am with no signs of any punky spots.


----------



## Jason Goodrich (Aug 1, 2022)

Congrats Tim on this month’s challenge. Looking forward to next month.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 2, 2022)

Thanks Jason! I'll get something up on the next challenge by the end of the week.


----------

